# Scammy Trademark letter ?



## Mark_S (May 21, 2008)

I have a Trademark in process that I filed with Legal zoom

I got a letter from these guys to call them immediately

About USTM

Seems like a scam to me - anyone else get this?


----------



## woodja (Feb 12, 2009)

from their site:

_USTM is a private contract processor that interfaces directly with the United States Patent and Trademark Office in Washington D.C. USTM enables small business owners to register trade names directly through the United States Patent and Trademark office in Washington D.C. and individual state agencies._

seems to me as if they are just another third party to get trademarks from. you pay them, the register it for you. i jighly doubt that you need to worry about this, but hey, i'm not a lawyer. i'd say email the patent office, and ask them about it. see if they interface with these people at all. even better, give the patent office a call, you may get the answer faster than an email.


----------

